# America's Finest Ceiling Paint



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

I used a can of this that was provided by a customer.
I thought it went on remarkably well:
Cut nicely, rolled well, looked good.
It was only one bedroom, but I liked it better than any ceiling paint I have ever used.
Seems like a real bargain.http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...053&N=5yc1vZ1xg1ZbbbpZ1z140hbZ5y4&R=202246804


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

One paragraph, so many problems....


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

i just threw out the topic for comment. have u used it and what was your impression?
i would never have touched the stuff.
i was surprised


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

HO's don't supply the material. I don't buy anything from the depot...not even a hot dog. Then again, its flat and its white. A paint manufacturer would almost have to try to screw that up.


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

well thanksfor commenting.
you dont have any direct experience with the product?
ordinarily, i dont use home owner supplied material.
i was hoping for a legitimate discussion


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I was helping out a friend like 9-10 years ago, and it was a $7/gallon glidden ceiling paint that he bought for me to use. I don't know if that is the same stuff - but man, it was watery as all hell, hard to know where I rolled it - and was flashy looking for a week.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

That's just it, you don't know if you don't try. Glad it worked out for you. It could have been a disaster too.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Never used it. What do you normally use for your ceiling paint Jeff? How did it compare? Will this replace it?


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

admittedly, my experience is limited

behr ceiling i really didnt care for

ben moore muresco-nothing special, serious coverage problems

ben moore ultra flat ceiling-adequate but expensive, did not apply as nicely or look appreciably better than the americas finest

i might try the AF on a single small room again, like a bedroom/powder/big closet etc before i would use it on a living room or big foyer,basement etc

a room that got plenty of natural light might show the shortcomings of AF, just dont know yet.

when i poured it into the tray, i was immediately struck by the viscosity.
I would not describe as watery


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

bigjeffie61520 said:


> admittedly, my experience is limited
> 
> behr ceiling i really didnt care for
> 
> ...


You must of got a bad batch :whistling2:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> HO's don't supply the material. I don't buy anything from the depot...not even a hot dog. ....



Wait a minute!!!! Home Repo sells hot dogs?!? 



I'm so there....


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

i have found BM muresco and their super spec line to be the flattest paint period. No problems with the coverage for mureco, but i only do ceiling with an 18". Super spec has the littlest amount of rain , but i dont care because these paints are the flattest.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Wait a minute!!!! Home Repo sells hot dogs?!?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so there....


 
Around here they don't.....but Lowes does.


----------



## admirableptg (Oct 23, 2008)

I like SW CHB for ceilings. thick, but it sticks to the ceiling and doesnt fall on your face:thumbup:


----------



## Casey (May 5, 2008)

The best ceiling paint I ever used was Kyanize 2020. A local brand made in Everett Mass. They were bought out but I don't know by who, but I've never used anything like since. The closest mass produced is probably Super Spec.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

We only use SS, its still the best ceiling paint I have found, and it smells nice.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

I used it a few years ago on some interior jobs in central fla. Cheap, but one coat did it, no mess and reverse cuts as well above paper and or paneling. I know this board talks alot about ceiling paint, but if it's a flat flat, I've always figured ceiling is celing unless it's in a kitchen or bath where it's gonna be washed. Usually went with promar 400 in my busier days on the coast, but like I said..ceilings?


----------



## CPFSam (Nov 8, 2010)

I've used it. Its a little thin, the main thing I didnt like is its a dirty white. very grey. but did work pretty good for the price. I prefer glidden ultra hide brilliant white for ceilings. I like really really white flat for ceilings. Makes the wall color jump out and matches good with a with white trim. JMHO.
I would use it for rentals or investment property type stuff.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Casey said:


> The best ceiling paint I ever used was Kyanize 2020. A local brand made in Everett Mass. They were bought out but I don't know by who, but I've never used anything like since. The closest mass produced is probably Super Spec.


 I agree with ya,,, I use to buy it at a Dutch-boy store in Gastonia NC. It was the best, and also the cheapest.


----------



## saveonpainting (Mar 17, 2010)

Flat Max is pretty standard and reliable

What ever you get make it L2 / per Lbs
for better coverage or maybe cloud white


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Never tried it.

BM superspec is one of the best ceiling flats on the market.


----------



## Masterpainter (Aug 14, 2010)

I personally use superhide from BM


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

California's Diamond ceiling is my go to ceiling paint,


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Casey said:


> The best ceiling paint I ever used was Kyanize 2020. A local brand made in Everett Mass. They were bought out but I don't know by who, but I've never used anything like since. The closest mass produced is probably Super Spec.


Insl-X bought Kyanize.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Gough said:


> Insl-X bought Kyanize.


Benjamin Moore bought Coronado, Insl-X is from Coronado so they are all the same right ? :blink:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Benjamin Moore bought Coronado, Insl-X is from Coronado so they are all the same right ? :blink:


 

Basically, you're right.

Insl-X bought Coronado.

http://www.insl-x.com/

And then BM bought Insl-X

At least, I think that's the order....

I keep wondering if we'll be down to three paint companies in a few years: PPG, BM, and SW.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

glidden is still good even at the big orange place used to work at my uncles store when iwas a kid sold graham and glidden exclusively always a good bet i ll use glidden flat for ceilings anyday


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

CPFSam said:


> I've used it. Its a little thin, the main thing I didnt like is its a dirty white. very grey. but did work pretty good for the price. I prefer glidden ultra hide brilliant white for ceilings. I like really really white flat for ceilings. Makes the wall color jump out and matches good with a with white trim. JMHO.
> I would use it for rentals or investment property type stuff.


I tried some of this stuff on a job today. I haven't worked much with cheaper paints but hey....even fat girls need love too, right?

At $7 a gallon, I didn't have high hopes. The stuff was pretty thin and the coverage was just bad. I stopped early and sealed the can. I have some real estate work that might be appropriate for this stuff - in a room with not much light.

Do you usually roll this stuff or spray it?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Gough said:


> Basically, you're right.
> 
> Insl-X bought Coronado.
> 
> ...


I read few years ago, then ICI Dulux, that they were larger is sales vs SW.


----------



## NortheastPainting (Oct 1, 2010)

+1 on the california diamond ceiling paint! The BM waterborne ultra flat is a really nice ceiling paint but, its way to expensive.


----------

